# What is Your Passion? Field Trials, Hunt Tests, Agility, Rally, or Hunting



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry if this has been asked before I did a search, didn't see much. Anyhow its probably time for an update.


What do you like to do with your Red(s) and why? 
1) Field Trials
2) Hunt Tests
3) Hunting
4)Agility
5)Rally
6)Tracking
7)Obedience

Any Pictures would be nice as well. Thanks!


For me field trialing is my "crack" and I am a junky, I just love it! but if i can't do that I will hunt my dogs. Lastly when all field titles are done. I'll hit some hunt tests.


Joe


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My boy Kauzy is a strong hunter and a tracker. I've never competed with him as it doesn't appeal to me at all. We're just a couple of good ole boys from the south that like to play in the woods


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

would you like me to add a poll?


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

harrigab said:


> would you like me to add a poll?


A poll would be nice. Please add a last topic tittled "other - please describe" or something along those lines

thanks,

Joe


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Love this. I'm at (1) at the moment, but also plan to show (it's not in the list but perhaps should be??) and to return to (2) at some point....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My passion would be hunting. I enjoy the solace of just me and the dogs in the field. We do a couple of NSTRA trials a year. Its fun but its not hunting.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

1) Field Trials
2) Hunt Tests
3) Hunting
4)Agility
5)Rally
6)Tracking
7)Obedience

*Other*: Hiking would be my passion. I really enjoy the hunt and field trialing is an expensive junkie fix I really love but I just can't afford the time or money. Hunt tests serve a purpose in breeding.

But give me a long mountain hike, 4 hours plus, with the dogs and maybe a good book to listen to on the I-pod and that is my passion and delight. I could do that every day, and often do for at least for an hour or two.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/serenity-of-being.html

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Competition in the field has never appealed to me. Nature provides solace and restoration, strife is not what I seek.

Hunting, fooling with the dogs, hiking and the like give me life.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hunting and just generally being out far away from the madding crowd suits me just fine.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's interesting how my passions with Riley (and now Cooper) have evolved over time. Currently, I'd have to be in the "Other" Category. My #1 passion is getting out into the regional parks with the pups and just letting them run free. I love being out away from the craziness of life where it's just me, the earth, and my pups. If I could figure out a way to make money doing that, I would quit my job in a second. 

#2 passion is hunt tests. My friend just got a piece of land up by Manteca and she said we can use the property (complete with pond!) for Riley's hunt training. I'm reading some hunt training books and have invested in a nice blank gun. Next thing on my to-do list is to build a cage and purchase some quail to breed. Baby steps. :


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't really care but accidently voted for hunt tests instead of hunting. Shouldn't be in a hurry.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

I got a vizsla to hunt with, but I have recently discovered hunt test and field trials. I plan on continuing in hunt tests. before the hunting season I had grand plans of hitting every hunt test in my area. Now that I am hunting a hunt test is the last thing on my mind. Maybe i will squeeze one in this fall, bu i cant see myself getting serious about anything besides chasing feathers until every **** bird season is closed.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there going to be an option added for long walks in the bush? Reason I ask, is that most of my hunting trips are just long walks in the bush!!!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Ozkar said:


> Is there going to be an option added for long walks in the bush? Reason I ask, is that most of my hunting trips are just long walks in the bush!!!


You carrying a gun with you out walking in the bush?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

No... A Bow.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

I'm in the other category- Mountain biking and long walks in the lake distrct hills, runs along the beach and just generally getting out in the outdoors exploring new places with my boy- life doesn't get much better!! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I voted 4 hunting - Yes it is my passion - ONLY BECAUSE IT's PIKE's PASSION - most times in life - it is about the MUTT!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> I voted 4 hunting - Yes it is my passion - ONLY BECAUSE IT's PIKE's PASSION - _*most times in life - it is about the MUTT*_!



You should do some stuff for your dog too REM!!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Well if you bird hunt with a bow, i am highly impressed. Mark down hunting twice ;D


----------

